# nvidia driver error ?

## jonfr

I am getting this flash error when I start flash on a web page. I am not sure why this happens. But it creates a temporary freeze in Gentoo Linux.

```
NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00005097 000015e0 00000000 00000080

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000001

NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000003

NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000001

NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000003

NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context

```

I have this nvidia video card.

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

```

Newest nvidia drivers have also been creating this error here.

```
evolution[11096]: segfault at 8 ip 00007ffd6ba05ed0 sp 00007fff2d5b6bc0 error 4 in libetable.so.0.0.0[7ffd6b998000+94000]

rhythmbox[24225]: segfault at f73 ip 00007f228ef14a08 sp 00007f2274fe7c80 error 4 in libnvidia-tls.so.285.05.09[7f228ef14000+3000]

vlc[20633]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fb400d75efb sp 00007fff6b44c958 error 4 in libQtDBus.so.4.7.2[7fb400d34000+76000]

rhythmbox[27888] general protection ip:7f2834927a08 sp:7f281a5e0c80 error:0 in libnvidia-tls.so.285.05.09[7f2834927000+3000]

rhythmbox[21173] general protection ip:7f3f6e5cda08 sp:7f3f64aefc80 error:0 in libnvidia-tls.so.285.05.09[7f3f6e5cd000+3000]

rhythmbox[7729] general protection ip:7f577e673a08 sp:7f5757438c80 error:0 in libnvidia-tls.so.285.05.09[7f577e673000+3000]

```

Is my video card giving up or is this just software related issue ?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jonfr,

At a guess, its a software problem.

What kernel version are you using ?

----------

## jonfr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> jonfr,
> 
> At a guess, its a software problem.
> 
> What kernel version are you using ?

 

I am using this kernel version.

```
uname -a

Linux jupiter 3.0.6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 24 00:32:13 GMT 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

There have also been some glitches in Windows.  That I also have on this computer. So I now think that this is a hardware issue. So I did just order a new video card. As I cannot work with this any more.

----------

## golagoda

Exactly what nvidia-drivers version are you running? A lot of people have been saying they've gotten problems with 290.* and flash.

----------

## jonfr

 *golagoda wrote:*   

> Exactly what nvidia-drivers version are you running? A lot of people have been saying they've gotten problems with 290.* and flash.

 

I am using this nvidia-drivers. 

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 285.05.09-r1

      Latest version installed: 285.05.09-r1

      Size of files: 118,129 kB

```

I did downgrade to this kernel. It seems to have fixed the issue a little bit.

```
uname -a

Linux jupiter 2.6.39.4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 30 00:33:54 GMT 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## jonfr

This seems to be a xorg-x11 error. When I did downgrade to version 1.9.5 this error stopped so far.

----------

## jonfr

Well, I was wrong. This did not help or fix the issue. I still get this with the newest nvidia-driver.

I am using this nvidia-driver.

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 285.05.09-r1

      Latest version installed: 285.05.09-r1

      Size of files: 118,129 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

Here is the error that I continue to get.

```
NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000003

NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00005097 000015e0 00000000 00000080

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000001

NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 8, Channel 00000003

NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context

```

This also appears to be the reason why Google Earth started to crash on my Gentoo Linux for no reason.

```
Major Version 6

Minor Version 0

Build Number 0003

Build Date May 17 2011

Build Time 00:40:40

OS Type 3

OS Major Version 3

OS Minor Version 0

OS Build Version 6

OS Patch Version 0

Crash Signal 11

Crash Time 1320166886

Up Time 1.27755

Stacktrace from glibc:

./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0xab953)[0xf772f953]

./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0xabad3)[0xf772fad3]

[0xffffe400]

./libIGGfx.so(_ZN3Gap3Gfx18igOglVisualContext21internalCreateContextEv+0xa8)[0xf404b288]

./libIGGfx.so(_ZN3Gap3Gfx18igOglVisualContext4openEv+0x93)[0xf4054373]

/opt/googleearth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll13VisualContext11OpenContextEN3Gap3Gfx25igRenderDestinationFormatERKNS0_8InitInfoE+0xff)[0xf0af1bff]

/opt/googleearth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll13VisualContext4initERKNS0_8InitInfoE+0x18e)[0xf0af45fe]

/opt/googleearth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll17RenderContextImpl4initERKNS0_8InitInfoE+0x7e)[0xf09ea21e]

./librender.so(_ZN12RenderWidget6SetApiEPN5earth4evll3APIE+0x47)[0xf4ae5ae7]

./librender.so(_ZN5earth6render12RenderWindow12createWidgetEv+0x16a)[0xf4aca38a]

./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN5earth6client12ModuleWidget9showEventEP10QShowEvent+0x8d)[0xf770a44d]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget5eventEP6QEvent+0x770)[0xf6abfa60]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xac)[0xf6a5c69c]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x484)[0xf6a676c4]

./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication14notifyInternalEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x78)[0xf74f3ba8]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x145)[0xf6ac16d5]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate14show_recursiveEv+0x7d)[0xf6ac13cd]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xc5)[0xf6ac14b5]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0xf6ac1a2b]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0xf6ac1560]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate14show_recursiveEv+0x7d)[0xf6ac13cd]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xc5)[0xf6ac14b5]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0xf6ac1a2b]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0xf6ac1560]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate14show_recursiveEv+0x7d)[0xf6ac13cd]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xc5)[0xf6ac14b5]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0xf6ac1a2b]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0xf6ac1560]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0xf6ac1a2b]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0xf6ac1560]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0xf6ac1a2b]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0x170)[0xf6ac1560]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x61)[0xf6ac15f1]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x1db)[0xf6ac1a2b]

./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget10showNormalEv+0x5c)[0xf6aaf16c]

./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN10MainWindow18readScreensizeInfoEv+0xd2f)[0xf76fcbbf]

./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN5earth6client11Application12SetupMainWinENS0_3Kvw7ProductEb+0x31c)[0xf77368cc]

./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN5earth6client11Application3runEv+0x50e)[0xf7739aae]

./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0xaa40b)[0xf772e40b]

./libgoogleearth_free.so(earthmain+0x247)[0xf772f587]

./googleearth-bin[0x804872b]

/lib32/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0xf5275126]

./googleearth-bin[0x8048671]

```

I am using this kernel.

```
uname -a

Linux jupiter 3.0.6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 31 03:49:13 GMT 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

I get new video card tomorrow. I hope that fixes this issue. As this might be a hardware error.

----------

